# [EVDL] Magna Charger on E-Bay



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SOUTHERN COMPANY ELECTRIC VEHICLE CHARGING STATION [email protected]@K
GENERAL MOTORS MAGNA CHARGE EV BATTERY CHARGER WM7200	Item number: 
180298533403

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

